
Cancer cells feed on fructose, study finds - brianbreslin
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38528161/ns/health-cancer/
======
GiraffeNecktie
Interesting, but it definitely needs more study. Doing stuff in a petrie dish
isn't necessarily meaningful to the real world. I'd like to know whether
people with high fructose diets have more cancer.

~~~
brianbreslin
I think it would be super hard to isolate people who don't eat high fructose
in the US.

